# Third gear hesitation right after shift



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

...recently posted on the w8forum, but thought I'd put it up here as well.
I'm having an issue with my '02 auto wagon that I'm hoping someone is able to chime in on. Pulling away from a dead stop, the car shifts fine until just after third gear. Immediately after shifting into third, the RPMs drop a few hundred and then it keeps going.
notes:
- happens in tip as well
- I've had the car for a year and it hasn't been doing it for very long (a few months)
- I took a tech from the dealership for a drive today. He noticed it after I pointed it out, but couldn't find any faults after looking it over at the dealership.
- it's not throwing any codes.
- happens under hard acceleration as well as average driving.
- It seems to be counting third gear twice... what I mean by that is I don't believe it's shifting into fourth right away.
- torque converter was replaced since I've owned the car.
Any thoughts?
Thanks!


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

anyone else locking up in third?


----------

